# Outback 23 Krs



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Outbackers! I,m new and not an owner yet, but own an '06 Hobbi 220. I LOVE the floor plan of the Kargoroo 23 KRS much better ( I use my Hobbi for dog shows and the Kargoroo would be much better for that as I wouldn't have to move crates all around to use the bed. And I would have a REAL bed!) However---I have been reading the forums and it seems the Outbacks have alot of problems!?? Would I be foolish to try to sell my Hobbi to get a Kargoroo? Any owners out there have problems with them? Thanks, Showdogs


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi showdogs
















to Outbackers! 

Where are you from?

I don't think that replacing your Hobbi with a 23krs would be foolish at all. We have the 28krs and love it. If the 23krs fits your lifestyle better than what you have now, and you are in the position to make the trade, I would go for it.

As far as problems, every brand of trailer is going to have it's share...

We all love our Outbacks...and when we do have problems, we have this wonderful forum and great people to turn to for help and support









Good luck with your decision,
Dawn


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks alot Skippershe, what a cute welcome! I live in Ohio. Jeanne, Jim, 3 Whippets and 2 American Eskimos


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME!!!
(I know. Not NEAR as cute as Dawn's....)

Glad to have another dog show family on board...there are actually are several of us. We have a 25RSS that we got for the primary purpose of dog show travel. With only 2 dogs....and no serious grooming at the show site, we don't need a 'Roo but, if we ever get into Conformation, that's the way we'll go!!!! This is our first TT and we absolutely love it!

btw, we are in NH and have Shelties. Obedience and Agility! Where in Ohio are you? I lived in Findlay for 9 years, had a Dobe/Lab who absolutly HAD to have training (but I trained horses...knew nothing about training dogs). Took him to school, got bit by the bug, ended up teaching for the Obed school, then started my own, put a few CDs on other's dogs and eventually got my first purebred....a Sheltie. Within 6 months of him entering my life, we won our Novice clase at Western Reserve Summer Classic! What an incredible partner he was!!! I loved the shows and the competitors in Ohio, Indiana, & KY!!!

Happy Tails!








(aka Judi)


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I think as with anything, you will find that more is written about the problems because people are trying to get help but you have to keep it in perspective. For example, if reading car reviews, you will find them heavily written about problems -- even though 9 out of 10 have NO PROBLEMS!

Same for the Outback. The majority of us have very little problems but the few that do, write about it in this forum.

Good luck making a decision. Life is short; find the model you want.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello showdogs and welcome aboard! We have a 28KRS and absolutely love it. Our neighbor liked it alot as well and bought the 23KRS. He has been very satisfied with it as well. I will not try to disillusion you and say we have not had any problems with it. However, I will say that the problems we have had so far have not been anything that we have not been able to handle ourselves. They have not been serious enough to even think bout taking it in for repair because it was less time consuming and less stressful to do it ourselves. Every product that is mass produced is going to have their problems and the key is the support that is available. If you have people that are knowlegable and willing to help, then 1/2 the battle is won. Luckily, we have this site with a HUGE support system. There are a lot of people here that have helped us with fixes, ideas for upgrades, plans for the future and make us look forward to camping at one of the many rallies and the like. We found this site about a month after we got our Outback and don't want to think about how lost we would be if there wasn't such a dedicated group out here to our common intrests. I do have one question for you though. What type of tow vehicle do you have? I like the Hobbi and thought of one myself at one time. When I saw the Outback KRS models and reviewed their construction, I went price shopping and Marci at Lakeshore RV in Michigan had a price that was so good I couldn't pass it up. Good luck with your decision, and if you do choose the 23KRS, I know you will be VERY happy with it.


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME!!!
> (I know. Not NEAR as cute as Dawn's....)
> 
> Glad to have another dog show family on board...there are actually are several of us. We have a 25RSS that we got for the primary purpose of dog show travel. With only 2 dogs....and no serious grooming at the show site, we don't need a 'Roo but, if we ever get into Conformation, that's the way we'll go!!!! This is our first TT and we absolutely love it!
> ...


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies, I feel like family! I live in midwest Ohio, and switched from American Eskimos to Whippets ( shaved my grooming time to 00:00! I see pros and cons with both the Hobbi (terrible bed, but pass thru storage, and Kargoroo 23 KRS nice bed, no outside storage,enclosed underbelly, larger tanks,ducted heat/AC) what do you guys do with your lawn chairs, mats, and hook up tools? Hou do you keep debrie from the top of the slideout? Do any of you use your outside camp station that much? I looked at the Lakeside RV site thru Ebay, but better worry about selling my Hobbi before ending up with 2 TTs!







I pull with a Chevey Silverado F150


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome showdogs to the site
The 23KRS is a nice model
we put our chair on the bed and our mat we roll up and put it in a garabage bag on the floor
hook up items since you dont have a pass through just find a place to store them under the couch or dinette where ever is easy for you
As for keeping debri off the slide out we carry a small extendable broom and brush it off some have put cover on them to keep the debri off
We use our outside cook station all the time

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

showdogs said:


> I see pros and cons with both the Hobbi (terrible bed, but pass thru storage, and Kargoroo 23 KRS nice bed, no outside storage,enclosed underbelly, larger tanks,ducted heat/AC) what do you guys do with your lawn chairs, mats, and hook up tools?


A lot of people with the KRS models use plastic containers to hold their hoses/cords/mats etc. and store them and lawn chairs in the cargo area for transport, then pull them out at the campground.



> Hou do you keep debrie from the top of the slideout?


I use a cover similar to this space blanket from Cabela's and use alligator clips and bungie cords to attach it. It keeps the debris off the slideout roof, plus with the silver side up it reflects heat to keep the slideout cooler in warm weather, and if camping in cooler weather the red side up will absorb heat and keep the slideout warmer.



> Do any of you use your outside camp station that much?


I love to cook outside when I'm camping, so I use my outside stove a lot. It's especially nice for cooking things like bacon and sausage - lets you keep the cooking smells and grease outside.







FYI, all the "options" on Outbacks are actually standard, every Outback comes with all the "options", don't let a dealer tell you otherwise or charge more for getting a trailer with "options".


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, you're the greatest!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Showdogs.

We also show, only not in the past few years as the boys are getting old and LAZY. They are Collies and as I tell everyone the are a cross between a dog, (albeit a great one) and a nice piece or furniture!

I think the reason you see so many issues and problems, as was said earlier this is a site of people who care and are much more likely to help as with other brands. We had a SOB (some other brand) before and had many more problems but were on our own when it came to fixing them and having someone to listen.

You will love the TT when you make the trade and you will! Look deep into my eyes!!!!!!!
Quick get the Koolaid Judi!

Steve


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

showdogs said:


> Thank you all for the replies, I feel like family! I live in midwest Ohio, and switched from American Eskimos to Whippets ( shaved my grooming time to 00:00! I see pros and cons with both the Hobbi (terrible bed, but pass thru storage, and Kargoroo 23 KRS nice bed, no outside storage,enclosed underbelly, larger tanks,ducted heat/AC) what do you guys do with your lawn chairs, mats, and hook up tools? Hou do you keep debrie from the top of the slideout? Do any of you use your outside camp station that much? I looked at the Lakeside RV site thru Ebay, but better worry about selling my Hobbi before ending up with 2 TTs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first I have to say Ford makes the F150 and the Chevy Silverado is a 1500 (the equivalant) anyways, that would be just fine for the 23KRS. I put my chairs either in the bed of the truck or under the table which hold the television in place while in transit. The tools I put in the cabinets in the garage, the sewer hose goes in the bumper. Here is a mod I made for cleaning off the top of the slideout: Slideout Cleaner
Check out some of the other modifications I have done, some may come in handy for you even if you don't get an outback.
NobleEagle's Modifications​


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a link to a poll on owner's satisfaction with the Outback. You'll find another poll here. As you can see from both polls, the vast majority of Outback owners are very happy with their units.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi, and Welcome!









As with anything,cars, trucks, and campers you have the good the bad and the ugly.

We knew nothing of the Outback before we bought it,including whether or not our vehicle would tow it.

Many Dealers will tell you "Little white lies" to get you to buy a trailer that will "Max out " your TV.

I found my truck was maxxed out soon after I left the dealer.

Then I found Outbackers.com.

Every person on this site is helpful and knowledgeable about these TTs.

I believe just about every topic has been covered at some point or another, and I can't think of a better TT to buy, because if you do have a problem they can help you fix it ,and the support here is second to none.

This site is far better (IMHO) than any dealer support you can find anywhere.

I would truly be lost without it.

There are no hidden agendas here and everyone is willing to help.

You won't find a nicer set of folks anywhere.

You can believe what they tell you.

Good luck in your Quest.









Russ


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















I've only use our outside cook stove a few times. We tend to do most of our cooking over the campfire or a quick meal made indoors (b-fast mainly)

Don't be fooled by others telling you Outbacks have more problems then others, as they don't. We just tend to drive all of them out of the closet on this board and then find a great solution.

Good luck with the shopping and don't forget to take a copy of our PDI document with you went you go to pick up your Outback. This will help you find all those little issues that the dealer can fix on the stop, before you sign the papers.


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


----------



## KARGOROOER (Mar 2, 2006)

I totally agree that anything can have problems-even new. Keystone has been very good to work with, although my local dealer has really poor service. The problems that we have with ours are mostly cosmetic or not expensive to repair if I have to do them myself. I would recommend an Kargoroo to anyone!
We have a 28KRS and love it! I bought it to haul dirt bikes, but our family uses it just as much for just camping.


----------

